# strawberries



## 813diablo (Feb 22, 2008)

So I went to the lfs the other day and bought some ghost shrimp for my fishes, (I have a very mixed tank, I have a crown loach, 12 RBs 4 angel fish, 2 salvini, they haven't gotten eaten yet :rasp: ) I saw a breeding pair of convicts and bought them too. I am going to use the babies for feeders, or at least try to. If it doesn't the convicts will just add varity to the tank. Anyhow, my question is: The guy at the lfs told me that feeding my RBs strawberries would bring dramatically bring out the red in them. Any body heard of this????? I would try it but I think they are just going to sit at the bottom of the tank until I take them out. I can't really starve the RBs because I have a lot of other options..


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Its amazing how you got your P's and angelfish in the same tank







Am pretty sure one needs a lot of current and the other needs no current at all.. And am not sure his theory on strawberries but if I eat strawberries will I turn red?







Keep your water clean and maybe feed em some hikari


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Say What?!?!?!?







Let me know how that works :laugh:


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That sounds odd...Maybe if you feed them enough carrots they will turn Orange too....
I don't think that holds true.
Oh...ALL of those fish will be gone within time. 
DOn't count on them being around long.

Are the Convicts in the same tank???
Get them a 20 gallon so you will get the chance for them to breed.


----------



## 813diablo (Feb 22, 2008)

I think he meant that it would bring out their natural colors more then other foods(I think). But flamigos get their color from eating brine shrimp right? So if I feed my RBs brine shrimp they should be more red...thats just math man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

shrimp krill you name it that will do it.
If they are juvie P's then try to get them on Hikori pellets.
That helps too.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

notaverage said:


> That sounds odd...*Maybe if you feed them enough carrots they will turn Orange too*....
> I don't think that holds true.
> Oh...ALL of those fish will be gone within time.
> DOn't count on them being around long.
> ...


Actually thats true. There is carotene in carrots and if a person eats to many there skin will turn slightly orange/yellow depending on how many they eat. That's why I put them in my DIY food.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

strawberries.....

just when you think you've heard it all

no i would not think that a piranha would ever eat a strawberry.

I think that guy was either just pulling your leg or he is a retard


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

813diablo said:


> I think he meant that it would bring out their natural colors more then other foods(I think). But flamigos get their color from eating brine shrimp right? So if I feed my RBs brine shrimp they should be more red...thats just math man


You're right, flamingos get their pink coloration from eating shrimp... but not brine shrimp.
If flamingos didn't eat the shrimp, they would be as white as snow.

p.s. Brine shrimp are really not very nutritious for your fish.

As for carrots, yes, if your P's will eat them it would enhance their coloration.
As for strawberries, that's new news to me.


----------



## 813diablo (Feb 22, 2008)

I went to houston for 5 days and came back to a bunch of baby convicts in the tank with 12 RBs, I wonder how long they are going to last.....none of the other fish have been eaten yet either.......and got some nice plants from the everglades over christmas....don't know what they are called though...will get some pictures up maybe you guys can id them for me.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

nice tank, too bad you have carniage waiting to happen there.

if strawberries have beta carrotine, then yes they will help with color but
will deff aid with vitamin C for sure


----------

